

Is it worth getting into React Native now or should I wait? - topprospect777


======
Bahamut
The answer, as with (almost) anything in software development, is it depends.

I jumped right into it because I am building an isomorphic React website for a
community - using React Native just makes supreme sense for this use case
since I can reuse my React service code across my backend, web frontend, and
iOS (and Android whenever React Native adds support).

It may not be the perfect solution to every problem, but it works so nicely
for me since I am doing this on the side with only junior developers & a
mid/senior developer to help. There is no reason for me to reinvent the wheel
here.

------
mmenafra
If its for production use, I would think about it twice, and analyze the other
options first.

------
yummybear
Nothing is stopping you from jumping in. Just brace for a rough ride.

